# The Complete Small Shop Book



## fivecodys (Dec 2, 2013)

Hey guys,
I have been all over the web looking for the plans for the Flip Top Tool Stand from Shop Notes.
I have seen that many of you have built one and you all reference the book but I cannot find it any where.
I don't see it on their web site either. They have a similar title on the woodsmith site but the cover is different and they don't reference the flip top stand.

Can somebody please point me in the right direction?

Many thanks,

Bill


----------



## Tugboater78 (May 26, 2012)

Talking about this one?


























August home publishing


----------



## fivecodys (Dec 2, 2013)

Hey Tug,
Yep!.... that's the one.
I wonder if it is out of print?
I'm having a devil of a time finding it.


----------



## TravisH (Feb 6, 2013)

Bill, check your PM.


----------



## Tugboater78 (May 26, 2012)

I got mine with subscription renewal to shipmates I think, not sure where to get otherwise. Been meaning to make this and a couple of the other projects in it.


----------



## fivecodys (Dec 2, 2013)

Thank you all.
It has been found.


----------



## Tugboater78 (May 26, 2012)

Lol stupid kindle.. shipmates was supposed to be shopnotes….


----------



## kevin478 (Feb 2, 2014)

Hey fivecodys,
I too have been searching for this publication - specifically for the flip-top tool stand. Would you mind sharing with me the information so that I am able to get my own edition?

UPDATE… just got the info from a friend of mine. Great! Now I can get moving on this great idea!

Kevin


----------



## todd4390 (May 20, 2014)

Can those that have found it please share how they found it? I'm getting ready to build one of these too.


----------



## kevin478 (Feb 2, 2014)

Another UPDATE! The information I received was not the actual edition of the one wanted - still looking!


----------



## Notw (Aug 7, 2013)

Kevin478, which one are you looking for?


----------



## kevin478 (Feb 2, 2014)

Hey Notw, Looking for the one with plans for the flip-top tool stand. Tugboater78 has the one (and pics) in an earlier reply in this thread.


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

I have that one and if you want to borrow it just send me a PM.


----------



## kevin478 (Feb 2, 2014)

Arlin, many thanks for the offer to lend me the publication. Unfortunately, in trying to get a PM to you, I come across the rules of Lumberjocks… "You cannot send messages until you have at least 5 posts on LumberJocks." Or, I may be doing something completely wrong!


----------



## HerbC (Jul 28, 2010)

So, post another post and then you're home free…


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

Those flip top stands have also been done in Sketchup and uploaded to the 3D library if I'm not mistaken. It's been awhile since I've looked.


----------



## kevin478 (Feb 2, 2014)

Fivecodys is helping me out. Thanks to all for your help.


----------



## LJRay (Apr 12, 2014)

Wood magazine has something similar
http://www.woodstore.net/plans/shop-plans/tool-bases-stands/2146-Flip-Top-Work-Center.html


----------



## kevin478 (Feb 2, 2014)

I have what I was looking for. If anyone is still looking, the note by JAAune (01-19-2015) is correct. There is a 3D Sketchup model with a link to an article and a link to a PDF plan.


----------



## bbasiaga (Dec 8, 2012)

I was going to say I think I drew my own up in sketchup and could send it to you. But looks like you have it covered.

-Brian


----------



## bbasiaga (Dec 8, 2012)

Should have mentioned, I don't know how I lived without mine, now that I have it.

-Brian


----------

